# 1949 Craftsman 80 Model 109.21270 (catalog 99 AM 2127)



## Ulma Doctor

I had the good fortune of having dinner with an aunt and uncle as they were headed for their wintering grounds in the southwest. we met them at their hotel and had dinner. my uncle said he had something for me to look at while we were eating but wouldn't say what it was. i figured it was some cool new gadget he had or maybe he had something he needed fixed or who knows with him, could be just about anything...
after we finished dinner we had a couple drinks and talked for a couple hours.
i dropped them back off at the hotel and wished them a happy trip south.
my uncle said to pull up to his rig, so i did. i asked what'dya got??
he said  i think you can use this more than i can...
and proceeds to hand me a well preserved 1949 model 109.21270 also known as the Craftsman 80 lathe."jawdrop:


it was manufactured by the Dunlap Corporation for Sears & Roebuck Co..(correction - Mfg by Double A Products--- thanks CluelessNewB)
the model was made for only one year come to find out.
it came with a 1/4 hp 1725 rpm 115v a/c motor
3 drive face plates 3.5" diameter
2 mt #0 dead centers
1 mt #0 live center
3 drill chucks- 1 keyless, 2 keyed type mt #0
4 jaw independent chuck 3" diameter w/ original wrench
full set of threading gears, never have been used
3 lathe dogs
1 mt1 work arbor
knurling tool
misc tool box goodies.

i was so excited to see it, it felt like Christmas in October!!!

i loaded up and thanked him for the new toy)

i got it home and immediately started looking at    http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page4.html
to figure out what i got.

i completely lost track of time and will post photos tomorrow.

thanks for reading


----------



## stevos758

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

thanks stevos758,

i have to Work today, but i did manage to snap a few pictures. here's a teaser....




i have some more pix, i'll edit them and post tonight after i get off work.

thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## stevos758

Very nice! I am currently bringing an Atlas back to life. Pick up a gallon of evaporust! It take the rust right off in 24 hours. Then hit it with some scotch brite. Will look real nice then!


----------



## mattthemuppet2

wow, what a cool gift! Really well tooled too. I bet your uncle is happy that he can pass it on to someone who can appreciate it and use it as much as he did. Those are neat little lathes and a step up from what I have and the generic Chinese minilathes (tumbler reverse and backgear for one!). I'd clean it up, oil it and put it straight into use


----------



## CluelessNewB

Minor correction, it was actually made by Double A Products (Dunlap was a Sears brand name like Craftsman)

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=1382

Some links you may find interesting...

Owners Manual:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6603

Replace Parts & Improvements:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6218


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Thank You Clueless for the correction!!!
thanks for the other links too!!


----------



## master53yoda

I have 2 of the 109s and a 12 x 36 atlas     this is one of the best sites  i have found on these lathes    Most anything is available on EBAY parts wise. http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/109a.html

I have a spread sheet for the threading chart that I can send you if you are interested.

Art B


----------



## Ulma Doctor

thank you master53yoda for the link, that guy really did some nice work and it got me thinking again.....

i would love a copy of the spreadsheet threading chart.
you can email it to
ulmadoctor@yahoo.com
thank you very much


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Need 109 enthusiast to purchase one of a kind drawing room machine shop based on AA 109 Etc. near Keene,NH .
Best to call 603 357 1831 , or address jhblag@gmail.com wish to donate proceeds. BLJHB / J.Bateman


----------



## Ulma Doctor

The Liberal Arts Garage said:


> Need 109 enthusiast to purchase one of a kind drawing room machine shop based on AA 109 Etc. near Keene,NH .
> Best to call 603 357 1831 , or address jhblag@gmail.com wish to donate proceeds. BLJHB / J.Bateman




feel free to post pic's if you have them!!!
thank you for reading


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i have a few more pictures i have edited and will now post for the interested!!!













the gearing is pristine, i can't say that this lathe ever had power applied to the geartrain.
the pictures really don't do it justice, them gears are clean and new!!!

there are a few freckles of oxidation here and there but nothing a lil' hard work can't make like new again!

thanks to all the readers and commentators- you guys are why i post this stuff.
in any other place, they'd swear i was 5150 and would lock me up.

lucky for me i'm only 5149.5.....:jester:


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Welcome to our unrecognized group of elderly romantics . We mostly have in common the sight of one of these tiny toysAt an early and impressionable age.They looked like real lathes, and we each wanted one ! Most of us never got one, but some of,during our mentally declining years found them in our hands,determined to demonstrate some useful function for
them. We have succeeded in small measure, at great cost and much determined effort. Perhaps you will yet show us some
thing useful.  Excelsior !  ......BLJHB.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

thank you,
i have always had an affinity for the odd ,obscure , or old when it comes to machines and machinery.

things are made to more precise tolerances now, but are considered throw away, it seems.
i like the old mentality - make the product substantial, to last for years to come.

i love my plasma cutter, but i never have to worry about a control board failure or a power failure when slicing with my oxy/acetylene rig.

technology has made many things possible that were not so in the not too distant past.
i do find it interesting that a lot of our contraptions are merely updated versions of past inventions through the ages.


----------

